# Sistemas de intercom



## rhgl16 (May 28, 2010)

saludos amigos.
necesito ayuda para crear un sistema de intercom alambrico, para tv, donde donde el director se pueda comunicar con los camarografos claro ellos solo van a estar escuchando las indicaciones...
gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2010)

Primer mensaje y ya tenès amigos 

¡ que suerte la tuya !

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !


----------



## rhgl16 (May 29, 2010)

gracias amigo...


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2010)

Hola rhg16: Te dejo unos enlaces de utilidad:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Television_studio - Descripcion de un estudio de TV y sus componentes principales.
http://www.showcomms.co.uk/products-sale-studio-event-coverage-matrix24-intercom-system-c-3_178.html - Un sistema Intercom profesional.
http://www.google.com.co/images?um=1&hl=es&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=intercom+circuit&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
Algunos circuitos para que te hagas el Intercom.

Saludos


----------



## rhgl16 (May 29, 2010)

Gracias amigo por tu aporte, basicamente es un sistema sencillo para audio y microfono se utilizarian audifonos caseros, como los utilizados en compudaras q tienen poca impedancia, claro el sistema debe tener suficiente audio, porq tambien se utilizarian en grabaciones fuera del canal donde hay mucho ruido..
....Gracias .....


----------



## tecnogirl (May 31, 2010)

rhgl16 dijo:


> Gracias AMIGA por tu aporte...


A tus ordenes.....


----------



## txarlie2010 (Sep 11, 2010)

rhgl16 dijo:


> saludos amigos.
> necesito ayuda para crear un sistema de intercom alambrico, para tv, donde donde el director se pueda comunicar con los camarografos claro ellos solo van a estar escuchando las indicaciones...
> gracias.



Como vas con tu desarrollo rhgl16? yo tambien estoy interasado en el tema


----------

